# Lotito:"Romagnoli? Può anche restare casa...".



## admin (7 Luglio 2022)

Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


----------



## CS10 (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di *top player* da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Aspetta e spera Maurizio


----------



## ARKANA (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Se i loro top player sono casale e romagnoli stiamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Se non azzeccano più sorprese alla SMS o Lui Alberto, la Lazio continuerà a galleggiare, Sarri o non Sarri.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Chissà che stipendio chiede Romagnoli.


Che poi non ha nemmeno salutato il Milan.
Non so come prenderla .


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chissà che stipendio chiede Romagnoli.
> 
> 
> Che poi non ha nemmeno salutato il Milan.
> Non so come prenderla .


Pioli lo ha salutato, mi sembra una sentenza. Poi come quarto, a 2,5M come gli offriva il Milan, visto che i Botman&co non si prendono e non sappiamo quale sia la reale idea alternativa che hanno (se c'é), non sarebbe da schifare per me.


----------



## -Lionard- (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Come aveva richiamato qualcuno qui sul forum Romagnoli potrebbe essere il Costacurta del 2002. E sappiamo tutti cosa è successo a maggio di quella stagione...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Pioli lo ha salutato, mi sembra una sentenza. Poi come quarto, a 2,5M come gli offriva il Milan, visto che i Botman&co non si prendono e non sappiamo quale sia la reale idea alternativa che hanno (se c'é), non sarebbe da schifare per me.


Che smacco.
Poco più di un mese fa alzava la coppa dello scudetto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che smacco.
> Poco più di un mese fa alzava la coppa dello scudetto.


Ma intendi il tornare da noi? Sicuramente la rivenderebbero come una sofferta decisione di cuore, quando sarà 1 anno abbondante che cerca di rinnovare alle sue cifre con noi o soldoni ovunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2022)

Scommettiamo che questo alla fine si riaccasa da noi a minimo 2,8 di stipendio?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


puo sempre chiedere se c'è un posto al toronto


----------



## AndrasWave (7 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> puo sempre chiedere se c'è un posto al toronto


  
No dai, che poi mi tocca sentire che pure il Toronto spende più di noi.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Luglio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come aveva richiamato qualcuno qui sul forum Romagnoli potrebbe essere il Costacurta del 2002. E sappiamo tutti cosa è successo a maggio di quella stagione...


ovvero? Scusa ma non riesco a capire. In ogni caso mi sa che sarà costretto ad andare all’estero, Lotito mi pare abbia parlato abbastanza chiaramente.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


povero capitone che va appresso a Lotito


----------



## Ninni21 (7 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chissà che stipendio chiede Romagnoli.
> 
> 
> Che poi non ha nemmeno salutato il Milan.
> Non so come prenderla .



Sinceramente, visti i nomi (ed i prezzi) che girano intorno alla difesa del Milan in questo periodo, un rinnovo a 2,5 mln per Romagnoli non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Viulento (7 Luglio 2022)

toronto?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, visti i nomi (ed i prezzi) che girano intorno alla difesa del Milan in questo periodo, un rinnovo a 2,5 mln per Romagnoli non mi dispiacerebbe.


Si, però non capirei il saluto di Pioli, non è uno che fa i giochetti mediatici.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2022)

lui e dybala sono gli unici due che schifano la premier per restare per forza qua
hanno il dente avvelenato per mostrare di essere forti


----------



## -Lionard- (7 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> ovvero? Scusa ma non riesco a capire. In ogni caso mi sa che sarà costretto ad andare all’estero, Lotito mi pare abbia parlato abbastanza chiaramente.


Nel 2002 era finito il contratto di Costacurta con il Milan e c'era pure stata la festa di addio organizzata dalla società (in risposta anche a chi cita il saluto di Pioli in conferenza). Il suo obiettivo era andare o in una medio-piccola in A (si era parlato anche del Parma) o fare un'esperienza negli States. Alla fine a Ferragosto era ancora senza squadra ed allora il Milan, passati i preliminari di Champions contro lo Slogan Liberec, lo ha rimesso sotto contratto visto che in difesa non era riuscito a prendere Cannavaro. Di lì a pochi giorni sarebbe poi comunque arrivato Nesta ma questa è un'altra storia.

Secondo me questo scenario potrebbe ripetersi se ad agosto Romagnoli non avrà trovato un accordo con la Lazio. E' italiano, conosce l'ambiente e vista la situazione in cui si ritrova non potrebbe pretendere un ingaggio come quello appena scaduto.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2022)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> No dai, che poi mi tocca sentire che pure il Toronto spende più di noi.


ultimamente anche la Fiorentina, oggi ha chiuso anche Dodo


----------



## kekkopot (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Questo doveva essere il nuovo "Nesta" e invece ha fatto il percorso inverso  (forse)


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Luglio 2022)

Un altro che come dybala ad agosto dovrà ribassare e di tanto le sparate attuali….


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, visti i nomi (ed i prezzi) che girano intorno alla difesa del Milan in questo periodo, un rinnovo a 2,5 mln per Romagnoli non mi dispiacerebbe.


Kalulu però ci insegna altro, senza scomodare tomori..


----------



## Devil man (7 Luglio 2022)

E se Romagnoli alla fine va alla Juve ?


----------



## kekkopot (7 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E se Romagnoli alla fine va alla Juve ?


magari


----------



## kekkopot (7 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kalulu però ci insegna altro, senza scomodare tomori..


Tomori tra l'altro pagato quanto Romagnoli (e quest'ultimo comprato svariati anni fà quando i prezzi di mercato erano altri....)


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lui e dybala sono gli unici due che schifano la premier per restare per forza qua
> hanno il dente avvelenato per mostrare di essere forti


Sono gli unici 2 che con la velocità che si gioca in Premier non toccherebbero palla, e loro lo sanno per questo non vogliono andare ma soprattutto nessuno li vuole


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E se Romagnoli alla fine va alla Juve ?


Vince il pallone d'oro come Fabio Cannavaro


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici 2 che con la velocità che si gioca in Premier non toccherebbero palla, e loro lo sanno per questo non vogliono andare ma soprattutto nessuno li vuole


per romagnoli c'è il fulham, per dybala non so ma comunque qualcuna sicuramente l'avrà cercato.
a loro non conviene per molti motivi...in premier dopo qualche gara si chiederebbero perchè fosse il capitano del Milan a 6 milioni...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Luglio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici 2 che con la velocità che si gioca in Premier non toccherebbero palla, e loro lo sanno per questo non vogliono andare ma soprattutto nessuno li vuole


Magari per Dybala, ma in Premier ci sono certi difensoracci anche nelle top squadre, Romagnoli sta tranquillamente in un Fulham.


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Un altro che come dybala ad agosto dovrà ribassare e di tanto le sparate attuali….


X lui il problema non è lo stipendio, ma le commissioni della Raiola family


----------



## Diavolo86 (7 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lotito su Romagnoli:"A certe condizioni può restare a casa. Casale? È sempre stata la nostra prima scelta. Io ho un impegno con Sarri per due portieri e due difensori. Stop. Un centrale è già arrivato, l'altro arriverà. Manterrò le promesse fatte al tecnico con cui ho stilato un elenco di top player da cui attingere per costruire una grande squadra”.


Io continuo a dire che finché non lo vedo con la maglia di un'altra squadra temo di ritrovarmelo a Milanello....
Occhio......
Comunque se per la Lotito questo è uno dei top, povera Lazio...


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Nel 2002 era finito il contratto di Costacurta con il Milan e c'era pure stata la festa di addio organizzata dalla società (in risposta anche a chi cita il saluto di Pioli in conferenza). Il suo obiettivo era andare o in una medio-piccola in A (si era parlato anche del Parma) o fare un'esperienza negli States. Alla fine a Ferragosto era ancora senza squadra ed allora il Milan, passati i preliminari di Champions contro lo Slogan Liberec, lo ha rimesso sotto contratto visto che in difesa non era riuscito a prendere Cannavaro. Di lì a pochi giorni sarebbe poi comunque arrivato Nesta ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> Secondo me questo scenario potrebbe ripetersi se ad agosto Romagnoli non avrà trovato un accordo con la Lazio. E' italiano, conosce l'ambiente e vista la situazione in cui si ritrova non potrebbe pretendere un ingaggio come quello appena scaduto.



Molto difficile accada. L'addio con Romagnoli è stato di comune accordo, le motivazioni sono semplici. Alessio è un buonissimo difensore, ma ha le sue caratteristiche e non si sposano con l'idea di calcio aggressiva, linea alta, uno contro uno del Milan. Proprio per questo motivo è una riserva, riserva delle riserve, e lui ha voglia di giocare e non a 27 anni fare panchina, vuole essere protagonista e per faro deve fare qualche passo indietro in carriera. 

Certo deve decidere se vuole i soldi e andare in una piccola di premier, oppure accontentarsi e tornare a casa alla Lazio. Cioè, alla Lazio non può pensare di arrivare ed essere il giocatore più pagato della rosa, un difensore, dai.


----------



## sampapot (8 Luglio 2022)

evidentemente Lotito non lo valuta un top player...è un presidente tosto e dubito che esaudirà le richieste economiche di romagna


----------



## Ninni21 (8 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Si, però non capirei il saluto di Pioli, non è uno che fa i giochetti mediatici.



era solo una mia opinione personale, visti i nomi che giravano...


----------



## DavMilan (8 Luglio 2022)

non capisco se pensa davvero di essere forte o se prende gli altri per fessi. Con Mirabelli è riuscito a strappargli un bel rinnovo a 6M, dura che ne trovi uno fesso come lui.


----------

